# Which ISP is good in Mumbai?



## guru_urug (Aug 12, 2012)

Hey fellas,

Im currently using a local connection called Worldnet. My plan is a 1Mbps one, unlimited along with Lan hub for DC++.
But the speeds Im getting are very pathetic. Especially during the monsoons now Im getting less than half of the speed I was promised. And the pings are pathetic. Are there any good ISP you guys know of? How is 5net?

I dont mind paying more, but I want a good reliable speed.

Thanks.


----------



## samudragupta (Aug 13, 2012)

i am using mtnl in santacruz east and the service is good. i have subscribed to "Xpress Combo Unlimited 1500 - Rs 1500	- 2 Mbps up to 80 GB and 1 Mbps afterwards"
the ping results for me are between 50 to 70 max. however speeds never exceed 1.65mbps (seems it has been locked) however i have no complaints about it since it will suffice for downloads and gaming... even with this speed my downloads touch around 60gb a month.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 13, 2012)

guru_urug said:


> Hey fellas,
> 
> Im currently using a local connection called *Worldnet. My plan is a 1Mbps one, unlimited along with Lan hub for DC++.*
> But the speeds Im getting are very pathetic. Especially during the monsoons now Im getting less than half of the speed I was promised. And the pings are pathetic. Are there any good ISP you guys know of? How is 5net?


u have LAN Hub then u have access to unlimited content 

as for speed then u have to contact their CC.

5net is good ISP..my frnds are using it also.



samudragupta said:


> i am using mtnl in santacruz east and the service is good. i have subscribed to "Xpress Combo Unlimited 1500 - Rs 1500	- 2 Mbps up to 80 GB and 1 Mbps afterwards"
> the ping results for me are between 50 to 70 max. however speeds never exceed 1.65mbps (seems it has been locked) however i have no complaints about it since it will suffice for downloads and gaming... *even with this speed my downloads touch around 60gb a month*.


I guess your internet use is limited or less coz I have also used 1Mbps broadband (100~120KBps DL speed) but I touch above 100GB a month


----------



## papul1993 (Aug 13, 2012)

Just curious, if you download stuff from the hub, do you get high speeds?


----------



## samudragupta (Aug 13, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> u have LAN Hub then u have access to unlimited content
> 
> as for speed then u have to contact their CC.
> 
> ...


yes i generally use it over the weekends only... so the 60gig usage is in around 8-10 days... 


papul1993 said:


> Just curious, if you download stuff from the hub, do you get high speeds?


you can easily download a movie in flat 5-6 mins.... i know a couple of friends who download around 400-500gb a month... lol....


----------



## papul1993 (Aug 13, 2012)

Well thats terrific.  dc++ community is good. I guess you don't need to use torrents much.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 14, 2012)

guru_urug said:


> Hey fellas,
> 
> Im currently using a local connection called Worldnet. My plan is a 1Mbps one, unlimited along with Lan hub for DC++.
> But the speeds Im getting are very pathetic. Especially during the monsoons now Im getting less than half of the speed I was promised. And the pings are pathetic. Are there any good ISP you guys know of? How is 5net?
> ...



I happen to be using worldnet as well & i don't seem to be facing this problem...call your local cable guy or whoever plugged it in for you...many of my friends use 5net & they have all given excellent reviews...cheap & brilliant speeds..also their dc community is huge...tried getting on for myself..unfortunately he couldn't bring it to my place..


----------



## garyhall10 (Sep 12, 2012)

For Mumbai ISP plans visit *www.broadbandplan.in/mumbai/
It provides consumers with an impartial, comprehensive and free broadband internet comparison. 
With over 800 plans listed on this website


----------

